#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Anatel consultando cnpj antigo - dispensa de autorização

## dominik

Gelera estou com o seguinte problema, antes eu era mei depois solicitei a alteração para me - empresario individual - me ea j alterei nome empresarial e junto com todos os cnaes. Na junta e na receita estão todos ok, mas quando coloco no mosaico ele aparece os dados do meu antigo mei, exemplo "meu nome e ainda com o cpf", sendo que já foi modificado.


CNPJ: 28.729.297/0001-40


No crea estou ok só falta a anatel.

Não sei o que fazer, se pudessem me orientar a fazer algo seria ótimo, achei que precisasse de tempo para atualizar os sistemas sei lá.

----------


## cleitonrodrigue

Procura na ANATEL um sistema chamado FOCUS nele você pode abrir uma reclamação na ANATEL, explicando toda a situação, so eles poderiam ver está questão. Nossa empresa presta consultoria regulamentar caso tenha algo mais que possamos ajudar pode entrar em contato com [email protected] ou ainda 34 99106-2776.

----------


## EngenheiroAlvaro

Encaminhe o problema ao email [email protected], com assunto: Falha Mosaico.
E detalhe o o problema que eles fazem a correção.

----------

